# Partner Patagónica = Berlingo



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2010)

Peugeot lanza la nueva Partnet Patagónica, hecha en la Planta de Palomar (Villa Bosch) y montada sobre el mismo casco que la Berlingo Citroen.

http://www.cronista.com/notas/229711-peugeot-lanza-la-nueva-partner-patagonica

http://argentinaautoblog.blogspot.com/2010/03/primicia-peugeot-ensaya-una-version.html









Saludos !


----------



## HADES (Ago 1, 2010)

O sea que es un auto de la Industria Automtriz Argentina???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2010)

No , se trata de un restyling super similar al que se comercializa en Europa desde hace casi diez años.

Mas que nada me sorprendió que la planta de Palomar primero fue de Fiat, mi novia de la Universidad vivia en Martín Coronado , así que solía ir a ver como probaban los coches en su pista ; luego fue "Autolatina" que fabricaba un *Ford y un Wolskwagen con el mismo casco y motor* (VW Pointer y Ford Galaxy) , lo único que variaba era el chaperío de cola y trompa , faroles e interiores.

Y ahora PSA Peugeot-Citröen repite la historia en la misma planta 

Saludos !


----------

